# Hey fieldhunter.



## BIG e (Jun 24, 2004)

Do you guys do any night fishing for crappies up there?Thats about the only way I fish for them anymore.Especially in the summer when the temps are still in the 80s at night.We use floating lights and tightline over the side of the boat.You just have to be anchored good on both ends of the boat.This is key to your success as is picking a good spot.I like to set up right off the main channel and find where it intersects a creek channel and look for that steep ledge that in inevitably there.We catch limits on most nights and even when we dont its a good time to socialize with friends.Sometimes we tie two or more boats together and have a floating barge of crappie mayhem.Eric.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've heard the crappies bite good at night but have never tried it. I might this year. thanks.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

That sounds awesome. I have been out 4 evenings and a 1 morning the past week and a half and have been doing pretty good. I have not stayed past sundown though. I can get about an hour an a half in after work before dark. I have been looking for a floating light, but I have not been able to find one yet without ordering. The bite really slows down after the sun goes down. How long does it take the crappies to come to the light? Will I find the fish in the same place that I am finding them before dark?


----------



## BIG e (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Kansas Kid , Yeah you can generally find them in the same spots.The lights can be found at walmart atleast they can here in sc.I try to set up right at dark so I have the sun light to set up by.Sometimes it takes an hour or so before the bite comes.It usually comes in waves about an hour or two long.On good nights the bait will be so thick under the boat it's almost creapy.We tightline with minnows right over the side , with some short rods in the light and some long ones just outside the light.It seems like the bigger fish come from outside the light and the smaller ones are almost always deeper than the bigger ones.Good luck with it , and have fun.It's a great way to beat the heat of summer , but can be done with success all year long.Atleast here in the south , I'm not familiar with your winters there so....Eric.I almost forgot , the KEY thing to night fishing is the anchor.You need to have both ends of the boat anchored tight so you dont move around a lot.It's hard enough to distinguish a bite from the water moving , when you add the boat swaying from side to side , It's almost impossible.Take the time to get your anchors stuck good , and you'll have a good time.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Make sure the lights are legal in your state...I believe it's illegal to use lights to attract fish on MN waters.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Thank you for the reply. I stopped at Wal-Mart to look for a light and they do not sell them because they think it is illeagal, but I'm am sure it is not. I went through all of the regs and could not find a thing about it and on the state fishing report one lake says that the crappie fishing is excellent at night. I can't wait to try it. We used to catch a lot of crappie at night under dock lights, but I have never tried it out of a boat. I guess I will need to go when it is really calm. Thanks for your help.


----------

